
Life-Changing Lessons I Learned from Paul Graham - statictype
https://medium.com/swlh/10-life-changing-lessons-i-learned-from-paul-graham-30e7b867437a
======
statictype
I think pg's best and most valuable bit of advice was "Do things that don't
scale".

If I had to ask someone to read one essay by him - this would be the one.

Also - 35 million people read his stuff every month? Impressive!

